# Little girl plays with 14 GSDs



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

This is a cute video. 
https://ilovemydogsomuch.tv/pernille-german-shepherds/


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I've seen this before and always makes me smile. what is really amazing is how careful the dogs are when they jump and also how the young pups are observing more than jumping. Seems they are learning from the adults that the little girl is not to be jumped on.

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Very cute!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I saw this to very sweet gsd paradise 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

